# Secret Pipe Santa picture thread



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

This is the place to post pictures of all the goodies your Secret Pipe Santa sent you for the holidays. Most people will open their gift on Christmas, however I know some also celebrate Hanukkah, the Winter Solstice, Festivus, or may just want to open it before the world ends on Dec 21st.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

My son hid my SPS gift because he knows I have no patience


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I feign patience in the hopes that someone takes pity on me so I'll get what I want.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to wait until mid January to open mine! That's when I get home from Afghanistan.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> I have to wait until mid January to open mine! That's when I get home from Afghanistan.


if you want I can open it for you and send you pictures.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chris0673 said:


> I have to wait until mid January to open mine! That's when I get home from Afghanistan.


How many Puffers we got over here right now?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> if you want I can open it for you and send you pictures.


HAHA! You're funny! Actually, I might have the wife open it and send me the pics. Then I'll post them...or I might just keep you all in suspense! lmao


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> How many Puffers we got over here right now?


Three that I know of?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I know I am looking forward to opening mine. If the world ends on the 21st I will be smoking a pipe of tobacco when it does.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait for mine to arrive!!! Getting really excited......


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tons of great pictures in this thread so far 

I am not afraid to start the ball rolling. Mine has arrived!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's mine since I didn't see n asteroid coming to take out the earth. I guess I can wait till Christmas.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

My Christmas box has been taunting me from underneath the tree... If I see a giant, fiery asteroid heading this way, I'm ripping the box open and hoping the passing fireball lights up some of the (what I hope is) sweet-smelling tobacco.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been trying to forget about my box for over a week; my wife even hid it behind some other packages. Now I will have to go home and shake the box a little.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

houncer said:


> I've been trying to forget about my box for over a week


Same here. It laughs at me from under the tree..... :heh: :bawling:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Dont' shake boxes! You will be sorry


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

I sit in front of mine and rock back and forth. It's coming.....sooon.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

my box is sitting next to my bed, taunting me as we speak. The box is heavy but must resisted


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

My SPS box is now taunting from beneath the Christmas tree. Must... resist...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

jphank said:


> My SPS box is now taunting from beneath the Christmas tree. Must... resist...


You can do it Jess!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

looking like the MPS is Grinching and Scrooging my SPS. No mail tomorrow, and I don't know whether they will be picking up mail Monday or Tuesday. Assuming not, so looks like I'll have to live vicariously and join the festivities late this time around.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm trying to hold out but I don't think I can wait much longer.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hambone1 said:


>


That is huge!


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

grrrrrrr ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can't wait for my "kid" to open up his/her gift!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Mine also!!! I hope it's all he wished for......


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

> Secret Pipe Santa: 12. NO ONE SHOULD OPEN THEIR BOXES UNTIL CHRISTMAS EVE OR CHRISTMAS DAY (or whatever day your religion/family celebrates opening gifts).


I'll be posting pictures tonight as we normally open on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Yah it's Christmas day. Dr Plume you''re a cheeky French frog you really nailed it mate and thanks. No pics sorry still in hospital with the wife and it's a pain.
Frog Morton cellar 100g love me some FM been wanting this since it came out.
Dunhill royal yacht also on the wish list.
MM cob I guess legend love it.
Craftsman punch and v cutter can't wait to try them out when I get home.

Top notch secret Santa mate much appreciated.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraze said:


>


Ooooo, I love how this company wraps their presents at Christmas -- Well done SPS!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> I'll be posting pictures tonight as we normally open on Christmas Eve.


Cheater!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Andrew, to your whole family! I'm still praying for you guys!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Andrewdk said:


> Yah it's Christmas day. Dr Plume you''re a cheeky French frog you really nailed it mate and thanks. No pics sorry still in hospital with the wife and it's a pain.
> Frog Morton cellar 100g love me some FM been wanting this since it came out.
> Dunhill royal yacht also on the wish list.
> MM cob I guess legend love it.
> ...


You are very welcome I hope I threw you off the scent for a while there! Merry Christmas hope you get out of that hospital soon!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

My wife decided to wrap it for me tonight.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

That's awesome! Way to go wifey!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

KiKi like!









(forgive adorable kitten shots)


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Ken kitten bombed the SPS thread ound:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

jphank said:


> Ken kitten bombed the SPS thread ound:


Yes indeed - Been bottle nursing my Christmas kitten since November, probably the best little surprise present I've had in years!
(I've had to re-tie that present about twenty times)


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Since my family does Christmas on Christmas Eve.....Here we go!

Santa was VERY nice to me this year with not one or two, but FOUR tins of Frog Morton Blends!










100g Frog Morton
100g Frog Morton on the Town
50g Frog Morton Across the Pond
50g Frog Morton Cellar

Next up Santa included some New Mexico Pinon Coffee (IT SMELLS AWESOME). My wife is a Starbucks District Manager, so different coffees are always interesting to try!










Also included were some of Santa's personal cellar!

Stonehaven
Erinmore Flake
MacBaren London Burley Blend
Carter Hall
Peterson Sweet Killarney

and to round out the set..... a very generous portion of Frog Morton on the Bayou!

Santa didn't identify himself directly so I have no hard clues as to who he is this year, but MANY THANKS for the gifts. I hope he'll PM me directly if he doesn't wished to be thanked publicly.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice haul man!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas Eric, what a Santa!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That piñon coffee sounds very interesting! I bet it goes great with Frog Morton. I'm also guessing that "New Mexico" is a good hint at your SPS.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well it seems that Andrewdk and I took each other out this Christmas! And he calls me the cheeky French Frog well that maybe true but it takes a cheeky Joey to know one Ill tell you. Anyway Mr. Andrew did very very very well for this evil doctor.









Full damage report 
50g fmatp YAY Finally!
50g Erinmore Flake I have heard so much about it but never had it looking forward to it.
50g 1792 Flake Modern version of coal for Christmas lol Take that Terry Looking forward to doing battle with this one again.
6 stogies and they are
one unmarked
cao mx2 looking forward to this one used to smoke a lot of cao
Sultan noble of java
Ron stag signature
Don Pepin Garcia
And a diesel heard a lot about these and looking forward to it as well. 
And two nice things of chocolate 
Chocolate caramel koala 
Chocolate fruit balls yum!

Thanks a lot sire for making this evil dr.s christmas awesome!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you liked it most VA guys love 1792 only read your post today about not liking it sorry mate. The unbanded stick is a connie rapper Dominican filler custom roll about a year old. The sultan corona is a Ron Stacy signature blend (aka shuckins) very tasty. The FM is about 6 years old if I recall from the tin date.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Forgot to mention the Fruchocs are a local specialty and they are awesome.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Andrewdk said:


> Glad you liked it most VA guys love 1792 only read your post today about not liking it sorry mate. The unbanded stick is a connie rapper Dominican filler custom roll about a year old. The sultan corona is a Ron Stacy signature blend (aka shuckins) very tasty. The FM is about 6 years old if I recall from the tin date.


First no worries!! I needed some mo 1792 to try it out thoroughly and I only had one ad experience. I am excited to try it again. And it's is all lovely. 6 year old fm holy f*** geez man thanks!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Just checked froggy and its from 06!! Holy flip yeah actually excited about the cigars haven't had a good stick in probably a year and a half. I am a va guy and I probably will like the 1792. Love the chocolate.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Just checked froggy and its from 06!! Holy flip yeah actually excited about the cigars haven't had a good stick in probably a year and a half. I am a va guy and I probably will like the 1792. Love the chocolate.


Enjoy it FMATP is one of my favorites too 
.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Plume said:


> 50g 1792 Flake Modern version of coal for Christmas lol *Take that Terry* Looking forward to doing battle with this one again.
> . . .
> And a diesel heard a lot about these and looking forward to it as well.


I heard that.

Very nice hit, Andrew. Diesel Unholy Cocktail and 1792 Flake - these two were made to be together. Enjoy, Dave!

And, by the way: nice avi. :tongue:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

You would think since we don't have children that maybe sleeping in a bit would be a nice Christmas present but noooooo, my wife's feet hit the floor before 6 this morning babbling about opening gifts.

Eric (Monty the Mooch) was my SPS and let me tell you, wow!










A clay tavern pipe
Rack for the aforementioned beauty
Balkan Flake
Commonwealth Mixture
Pirate Kake

I do believe I'll be getting my Latakia on later today. Thanks Eric for making my first Secret Santa awesome!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> You would think since we don't have children that maybe sleeping in a bit would be a nice Christmas present but noooooo, my wife's feet hit the floor before 6 this morning babbling about opening gifts.
> 
> Eric (Monty the Mooch) was my SPS and let me tell you, wow!
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I love Balkan flake!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well at 43 I'm still a VERY little kid at heart and I've been up sense about 3:00 this morning. Everyone is still sleeping and my Secret Santa Gift was haunting me. So needless to say I HAD to open it...

Mike (Alpedhuez55) was my Secret Santa and he TOTALLY blew me away!! I couldn't have wished for a better gift! So on to the p0rn...

*Will you look at this:*










We Have:
Solani Virginia Flake from '07
CAO Old Ironsides from '06
Mac Baren Scottish Blend
Boswell Northwoods
Bullseye

*Then feast your eyes on these:*










INSANE!!!!! We have two wonderful pipes.

First, from my quick searching, I believe we have a BBB 403 from the 1950's??? Are you kidding me????

And paired with that a spool MM.

Then there was a bunch of very helpful accoutrements to accompany everything. Pipe cleaners, brebbia pipe nail, pipemasters clean and cure, knocker, humidifiers.

*The full monte: *










Mike, Thank you so very much sir!! You did an outstanding job. I couldn't have asked for a better gift. I'm just blown away by your generosity!!

I truly hope you have a very Merry Christmas! I know you have made mine that much better!

p.s. If you could, let me know if I'm close on the BBB. I'll be scouring the web to find more information... I'm obsessed like that. :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Whoa Jeff. looks like you really were a good boy this year!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Usually,after Santa stops by, my wife and I give a few things to each other before going to bed. I couldn't wait any longer (didn't want to, hehe.) so I opened my SPS gift from Hambone1 last night. Shawn, it was awesome! 4 100g tins of Frog Morton blends and a 2013 Calendar from Pipesandcigars.com. I love some Frog Morton but 400 g will take me quite a while to work through!!!! Santa must have thought I was pretty good after all.










Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Xmas started a bit early for me. Instead of working till 7am this morning, I got off early at 5am phewwww. Well this package from my secret santa has been taunting me all of last week and through today. I figured it's Xmas time to rip open.
To start 6 oz of LNF, more to add to my growing stash of LNF, a tin of carolina Christmas,( 1st ever christmas blend), a tin of Haddo's delight ( my understanding it's you either love Haddo's delight, or you despite it) 
a calander from Pipesandcigars.com. and a book of the completete Sherlock Holmes. hmmmmm think my secret santa knew I never read Sherlock Holmes. Explains why the box was soo darn heavy LOL
thanks heaps whomever was my secret santa this year hehehhe


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> Usually,after Santa stops by, my wife and I give a few things to each other before going to bed. I couldn't wait any longer (didn't want to, hehe.) so I opened my SPS gift from Hambone1 last night. Shawn, it was awesome! 4 100g tins of Frog Morton blends and a 2013 Calendar from Pipesandcigars.com. I love some Frog Morton but 400 g will take me quite a while to work through!!!! Santa must have thought I was pretty good after all.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!





laloin said:


> Xmas started a bit early for me. Instead of working till 7am this morning, I got off early at 5am phewwww. Well this package from my secret santa has been taunting me all of last week and through today. I figured it's Xmas time to rip open.
> To start 6 oz of LNF, more to add to my growing stash of LNF, a tin of carolina Christmas,( 1st ever christmas blend), a tin of Haddo's delight ( my understanding it's you either love Haddo's delight, or you despite it)
> a calander from Pipesandcigars.com. and a book of the completete Sherlock Holmes. hmmmmm think my secret santa knew I never read Sherlock Holmes. Explains why the box was soo darn heavy LOL
> thanks heaps whomever was my secret santa this year hehehhe


Loving all this Christmas goodness!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

My Secret Pipe Santa went above and beyond for this new piper! Evidence Below:








GL Pease Jackknife Ready Rubbed
GL Pease Westminster
C&D Billy Bud
A a mystery CD? I won't put this in my computer till Secret Santa lets me know what's on it. (I work in computer security :gossip









Dunhill Nightcap, Early Morning Pipe and Royal Yacht
SG 1792 Flake
And a MM pipe with my first Forever Stem!

Thank you very much Santa! I haven't tried any of these except for Royal Yacht which in one of my favorites. Looking forward to finding some new favorites among these generous gifts!

Now tell me what's on the CD?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Now tell me what's on the CD?


Probably music, stick it in a stereo instead of a computer, I haven't heard of stereo viruses lol

Great job, SPS!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Just dug into my box . Santa did his homework on me and got me a churchwarden pipe & cleaners along with Macbaren Vanilla Cream, Carter Hall and SG Chocolate Flake - a baccy I wanted to try for months!! To finish up Santa included some "local coffee" from KY and a little gator for my 7 mo old son. THANK YOU SANTA!!

!!!!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Hope you don't mind standing on your head to see my pic!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

houncer said:


> To finish up Santa included some "local coffee" from KY and a little gator for my 7 mo old son. THANK YOU SANTA!!


Looks like everyone is getting some cool "bonuses" in addition to pipe related stuff!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Now tell me what's on the CD?


A video DVD that should play in a regular player. Just a TV program that's completely safe.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm overwhelmed!



















Tins of
GLP Haddo's Delight
Peterson Irish Flake
Peterson University Flake
Hamborger Veermaster
Former's Birdseye Flake

A packet of Murray's Warrior Plug

Two sample pouches of
#067 Bayou Morning
Cairo

Extras!
A curiously delicious looking bottle of Port (Quinta de Ventozelo 2005)
Pepperidge Farm Shortbread Cookies
Lindt Chocolate (Dark with Sea Salt)
A Padron Desk Calendar
A Drew Estate Mousepad
8x Boxes of long matches


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice hauls all around and lot's of 1792. Eat a big breakfast boys and girls. :mischief:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> Wow, I'm overwhelmed!
> 
> Tins of
> GLP Haddo's Delight
> ...


Yep, another one near the top of the nice list!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I am really surprised at the personal touch of my present. I feel like crap that I just ordered tobacco and had it directly sent to my Secret Kid. ARG!

I received 5 tins of tobacco (Dunhill Nightcap, Escudo Navy De Luxe, Ernimore Flake, Balkan Sasieni and some Frog Morton Cellar ), homemade Apple Butter jam (it's good, had some already), a pipe (don't know the brand, but it's one of those where the bowl screws off and you can replace it), a HOMEMADE TOBACCO TIN CLOCK(!!!!) and a bag of candy. OMFG he made a freak'n clock out of a empty tin of tobacco. How F'ing cool is that. I open it up to put the battery in and the aroma of the tobacco hits my nose. OMFG! AWESOME! And it works! Booya! SCORE!

BigDaddyChester, some RG coming your way sir! Forgive me for being a tool and just sending you tobacco!

I am totally blow away with this SPS gift!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

My kids are teenagers now, so I thought we were going to get to sleep in until a reasonable hour this morning, but I am happy to report that they are still kids at heart - up at 7am. Of course mom was leading the charge. I dug into my SPS packages immediately (there were three in total).










Santa (I still don't know who you are, very secretive) hit me with two very nice MM cob pipes - shapes I've never tried but feels great clenched in the mouth, and three very nice tins of tobacco:

C&D Mississippi Mud - never tried this, but sounds great!
P&C special blend sundown - I've almost pulled the trigger on that one before. Another new one!
Peterson Christmas 2012 - I just smoked my last bowl of 2011 last night - the 2012 is sold out everywhere, so very nice surprise there!!

And to top it all off, a very nice holiday blend tea. I'll be having that with my Christmas meal today.

Santa, whoever you are, THANK YOU!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like there are going to be lots of content puffers on new years!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Lots of goodness in here - that Port look delicious. I love port!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That clock is totally cool. I need to make one of those!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

MY SECRET SANTA ROCKED MY SOX!

I just had to share! 

Pix after I get the prime rib in the dutch oven


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

well I opened my sps package today and all I can say is wow......really wow Santa spoiled me this year and hit all my items on my list.




























Thanks a lot Ken (FWTX) I really appreciate and can not wait to get carving on that Large Plateaux Briar

Merry Christmas to you and your's


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

That's gonna make a beautiful pipe, so long as you don't drink too much of that Glenlivet before you start carving! Very nice!!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

DanR said:


> That's gonna make a beautiful pipe, so long as you don't drink too much of that Glenlivet before you start carving! Very nice!!


think he's already started on the Glenlivet Dan you can see the slips in the birar hehehehhe


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I also was blown away by my Santa gift also! Thanks Jeff! Included in the generous package where some five sample from Boswell's all of which I love or have been wanting to try and a beautiful Bjarne Viking Classic. I've been wanting to get one of these pipes and have also been wanting a pipe to dedicate to flakes and this will work wonders. Thanks again Jeff you made this a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Secret Pipe Santa is such a tease, but I'm so glad I waited. I was like a kid on Christmas morning! Oh wait..

First, a few sticks because SPS knows I started with cigars.










Then, SPS blew me away with a tin of Christmas Cheer (which I'm going to age), a tin of Chocolate Flake (yum, chocolate!), and a bottle of 18yo Glenlivet -- Seriously?!! I also got some whisky stones for Christmas from a friend at my club, so I can't wait to combine the stones and some 18 year old SCOTCH!! And a baccy bag, oooo, a baccy bag!










And then, Santa really outdid himself. I was wondering about these Lord of the Rings tobacco blends, and Santa hit them for me!










The whole Christmas explosion:










Thank you, Santa, who ever you are! I have a huge smile on my face, and I can't wait to dig in to all this good stuff!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

my secret santa was fraze and he sent me an awesome selection of fine tobacco!

H&H Egg Nog
GH Sweet Maple Twist
Scotch Flake 
Veermaster from 07!(dont have any HV that old)
And a nice tin of Holiday Spirit!

Thanks a ton i will enjoy each and every one of these!

PS Sorry for the crappy pic, my cell phone is beat to hell and the camera doesnt work so well any more...


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> Lots of goodness in here - that Port look delicious. I love port!


Port is my fav


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This is great stuff. I'm glad to see so much 1792 Flake being shared. :tongue: And the clock? That to me is an instant classic. 

Merry Christmas, gentlemen.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

On the run so I gotta post quick but thanks a bunch lostdog!








What a great present! The only one I've had is the Anny Kake, so I'm stoked to try all the rest!

Thank you!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Just enjoyed a bowl of Shortcut to Mushrooms in my new MM Cob with Forever Stem. It might just be my imagination but the stem seems to make a difference! Thanks again Santa!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Just enjoyed a bowl of Shortcut to Mushrooms in my new MM Cob with Forever Stem. *It might just be my imagination but the stem seems to make a difference!* Thanks again Santa!


Not your imagination - what an excellent gift.

And lostdog/Austin - yet more 1792 Flake! 'Tis the season!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't wait to try the Shortcut to Mushrooms!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Greetings and Merry Christmas from Fort Worth - where it is currently snowing! YEAH!!! (sorry - we're just not used to white Christmas' here)

Got my nicely wrapped package from my Secret Santa - Derrick Commander Quan








(gratuitous kitten shot)









Being new to pipes I didn't post a wishlist - so Derrick picked some blends he thought I'd like (appreciated sir!)

Cornell & Diehl Christmas Blend
Two Friends English Chocolate
McClelland Frog Morton
Rattrays Hal O' The Wynd 
and
Gawith 1792 Flake (seems to be very popular!)
Excellent selection from my noob perspective, Thanks for the variety Derrick!
(man I want open every one and breath them in - but I've been taught better - dammit)

Last but not least








PIPER SOCKS! YEAH!!!
Now these will not be worn with shoes - these are thick enough to be foot warmers - which is what I'm using them for right now - on this beautiful snowy Christmas night in Texas...

Thank you for this cheerful present Derrick!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good stuff here boys and girls!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Dude I smoke fm original as almost as much as I smoke anni kake. Kick butt stuff good haul!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Can anyone else see my pics? They aren't showing up when I look at them but show that they were uploaded.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> Can anyone else see my pics? They aren't showing up when I look at them but show that they were uploaded.


Yep, although you might consider going with a photo hosting site like photobucket. Seems to work a bit better.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> Thanks a lot Ken (FWTX) I really appreciate and can not wait to get carving on that Large Plateaux Briar
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your's


Glad you liked it - I opted for the medium bowl because I thought the large might be too large - I figured you can make the bowl larger but you can't make it smaller.
At first I wished it could have been cut closer to the center of the root - but I got to looking at the grain and it actually looks pretty good the way it fans out - got to use your imagination I guess - good luck!

And post some picks of the progress!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Santa destroyed me....









I got a pair of pipe nails, Nightcap, Solani Aged Burley and Latakia flakes.

And if that were not enough, a beautiful handcrafted McCarter Liverpool pipe.

Sorry for the small picture. For some reason it uploaded small from Photobucket.

Thank you David!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> Well at 43 I'm still a VERY little kid at heart and I've been up sense about 3:00 this morning. Everyone is still sleeping and my Secret Santa Gift was haunting me. So needless to say I HAD to open it...
> 
> Mike (Alpedhuez55) was my Secret Santa and he TOTALLY blew me away!! I couldn't have wished for a better gift! So on to the p0rn...
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it!!! Everything but the Bulls-eye is at least 5 years old.

Not sure of the age on the BBB. It was an antique store find that cleaned up very nicely. Here is a link to some info on them, but I am not sure of the date.

BBB -- Pipes: Logos & Markings


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW JPHank and Santa killed me this year...

I got a lamp that bands go into after I smoke cigars... really really cool!
a flask 
candy shotglasses 
union square 
a ton of candy
a 'bullet' which why wife did a touble take and asked me um, what the... I had to show her that it had tobacco in it...
two jars of flake and mccleland
cao cherry bomb

thank you Santa and JPHonk!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

HO HO HO Lalion hope the book came through OK with the LNF... That is some hard stuff to find. Tried to find your beer but no luck  hope you enjoy the book! Make sure you smoke while reading it.... 

Post pics of the stuff so others can see and see the book. I bought two at the same time... Damn they are heavy beasts!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Ho, ho, ho! 

Just make sure your wife doesn't steal the tobacco saver! LOL


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jphank said:


> I can't wait to try the Shortcut to Mushrooms!


Merry Christmas Jessica! I am sure glad you like it all. I knew you were a Scotch Afficianado, and admittedly I am not, so hopefully it's one you'll like. And, I had heard so many good things about Shortcut to Mushrooms that I ordered 2oz of that one, umm... maybe minus one bowlful for Santa to try... he says "it's good" by the way! :lol:


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> HO HO HO Lalion hope the book came through OK with the LNF... That is some hard stuff to find. Tried to find your beer but no luck  hope you enjoy the book! Make sure you smoke while reading it....
> 
> Post pics of the stuff so others can see and see the book. I bought two at the same time... Damn they are heavy beasts!
> 
> Merry Christmas!


I was wondering why the box was soo heavy. Then I saw the book hiding in back of the LNF. Now I have something to read while I have dead time at work. Can't smoke ha post pics hmmm 2 yrs here and I still haven't figured out how to do that heh.
thanks again for the goodies. the LNF will probley get smoked in oh bout 2 yrs ha


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

DanR said:


> My kids are teenagers now, so I thought we were going to get to sleep in until a reasonable hour this morning, but I am happy to report that they are still kids at heart - up at 7am. Of course mom was leading the charge. I dug into my SPS packages immediately (there were three in total).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan,

Glad you liked it! The Peterson was incredibly hard to find and I think you got the last one they had. Hope you enjoy it. I was drooling at the description.
The tea is from a tiny little shop in Baltimore (my hometown) that makes their own tea and coffee blends.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wife says Santa brought me a nice tin of baccy. I'll post pics as soon as she sends them to me! 

Thanks Santa!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry for a noob question - should the Christmas blends be enjoyed now? Or stored???


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

not sure where to put this but my ss kid decided to hit me with milk and cookies on Christmas eve in the form of 2 samples 1 is McClelland VA #22 from 1999
and the other sample is Orlik Golden sliced red from 2008. some of you might be able to figure out who this is. Thanks for the aged samples and Merry Christmas


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris0673 said:


> Dan,
> 
> Glad you liked it! The Peterson was incredibly hard to find and I think you got the last one they had. Hope you enjoy it. I was drooling at the description.
> The tea is from a tiny little shop in Baltimore (my hometown) that makes their own tea and coffee blends.


I did indeed enjoy that Peterson, and I appreciate your hunting it down for me. It's delicious. So is the tea. Now, the trouble is my wife really likes the tea too, so I'm gonna have to hide it from her if I want to get my fair share! :lol:

Thanks so much Chris!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Fraze said:


> On the run so I gotta post quick but thanks a bunch lostdog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry it was a bit impersonal, but limited to drop shipping everything this year. I hope that you do enjoy it brother. The Holiday Spirit and Cooper are ones I have not tried yet, so you'll have to let me know how the Holiday Spirit is if you decide to break into this year. Merry Christmas


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

jphank said:


> Ho, ho, ho!
> 
> Just make sure your wife doesn't steal the tobacco saver! LOL


That was my first thought...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FWTX said:


> Sorry for a noob question - should the Christmas blends be enjoyed now? Or stored???


McClelland's Christmas Cheer I'd store; the rest I'd go with.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Machurtado said:


> I also was blown away by my Santa gift also! Thanks Jeff! Included in the generous package where some five sample from Boswell's all of which I love or have been wanting to try and a beautiful Bjarne Viking Classic. I've been wanting to get one of these pipes and have also been wanting a pipe to dedicate to flakes and this will work wonders. Thanks again Jeff you made this a Merry Christmas.
> View attachment 42222
> 
> View attachment 42223
> ...


Mac,

I'm glad you liked everything. What was even more funny was I was given your name and then a couple days later you won the lottery again. So I got the chance to get you twice!! :laugh:

With the pipe, I got one a while ago and knowing you were looking for a flake pipe I knew the bowl would be just about perfect. I hope it treats you well.


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> I'm sorry it was a bit impersonal, but limited to drop shipping everything this year. I hope that you do enjoy it brother. The Holiday Spirit and Cooper are ones I have not tried yet, so you'll have to let me know how the Holiday Spirit is if you decide to break into this year. Merry Christmas


No apologies needed!

I'm geeked over all of it!

I'm not sure I fully understand why the 1792 is so talked about on Puff, but maybe after I try it I'll know!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Fraze said:


> No apologies needed!
> 
> I'm geeked over all of it!
> 
> *I'm not sure I fully understand why the 1792 is so talked about on Puff, but maybe after I try it I'll know!*


_< key creepy suspense music > _


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a pic of my opened Secret Santa Gift. I think the $25-$50 limit has been puff-math'd to hell. Thank you so much Santa!!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you Santa-Troutman!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

SPS is an awesome guy! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Deuce Da Masta was my Secret Santa, and picked a great sampler for me, as well as some pipe accessories, and a mystery tobacco.

The 1792, and Dunbar are favorites, and the others are new to me, including a packet of 30 year old McClelland Virginia!

Thanks Patrick. Want to fill me in on the mystery blend?


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Deuce, hate to burst your bubble but one of those bags looks like a dog turd. 



Deuce Da Masta said:


> my secret santa was fraze and he sent me an awesome selection of fine tobacco!
> 
> H&H Egg Nog
> GH Sweet Maple Twist
> ...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

______
A little _montage_, of sorts, to date. Anyone else notice a theme here?


























































"I feel happy. . . I feel happy. . ."

:tongue:


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> A little montage, of sorts, to date. Anyone else notice a theme here?


1792 must be crap because everyone is giving it away.

:bolt:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> 1792 must be crap because everyone is giving it away.
> 
> :bolt:


Ooooh, ouch ! Took me a second to realize you're only joking - whew! :tongue1:


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah I got a tin of that stuff down in the cellar where nobody dares to venture..... Seriously sg sales of 1792 and McCellands frog Morton rose 20 percent because of our secret Santa.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> Ooooh, ouch ! Took me a second to realize you're only joking - whew!


MUHAHAHA


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> ______
> A little _montage_, of sorts, to date. Anyone else notice a theme here?


Pipe cleaners?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Whoever was my SPS could you please PM me?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A little late, and for that I apologize.

BigSarge (Pete) was playing BigSanta at my house! Check out the goodies!









Christmas Cheer (yum) and a big 8oz'er of H&H Larry's Blend (haven't tried yet, but it's been on the list)

Arcadia (a favorite), Sillem's London (haven't yet tried, but latakia, perique and burley? mmmmmm!) and Villiger's Early Day (VA & lat)

Pete, thank you so much! This was a wonderful present and I'm going to enjoy all of these! I think I'm going to let the Arcadia simmer for a few years - then we'll share a bowl!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Troutman22 said:


> Here is a pic of my opened Secret Santa Gift. I think the $25-$50 limit has been puff-math'd to hell. Thank you so much Santa!!


there was a max? I only saw a minimum, or at least I only read a minimum


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Dr. Plume said:


> Yeah I got a tin of that stuff down in the cellar where nobody dares to venture..... Seriously sg sales of 1792 and McCellands frog Morton rose 20 percent because of our secret Santa.


NO - it's because of this cat!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

SPS please PM me. Not sure if MPS is holding the package hostage or not, and hoping that you didn't try to send alcohol over here.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Now here's a cat with exquisite taste!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Now here's a cat with exquisite taste!


Indeed!!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm loving all the pictures of all the loot Santa left everyone. It looks like everyone got a lot of new things they haven't tried and some "old favorites" too!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

loving all the 1792 sent out. wonder how well a meer would color if you only smoked 1792 in it for 6 months?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

lostdog13 said:


> there was a max? I only saw a minimum, or at least I only read a minimum


remember it's just a guideline for how much you should spend :gossip: I know I went about double the max simply because I love giving and it's really for the kids!

It's Christmas give a little and feel better about yourself :hug:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

lostdog13 said:


> loving all the 1792 sent out. wonder how well a meer would color if you only smoked 1792 in it for 6 months?


Great question, John. Tell ya what, send me a new meer and a 6-month supply of 1792, and I'll do the rest, with no charge for my time!

:tongue:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

szyzk said:


> A little late, and for that I apologize.
> 
> BigSarge (Pete) was playing BigSanta at my house! Check out the goodies!
> 
> ...


I'm glad I hit at least one favorite. I was seriously worried about this cause compared to cigars I know squat about pipe baccy. I had to rely on the google oracle and faith. Glad you're happy Brother.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

x6ftundx said:


> remember it's just a guideline for how much you should spend


Pretty much how I saw it too. It was a golden opportunity to bomb a BOTL with pipely goodness and holiday cheer. To top it off, I got lucky and drew a _sweet_ target and couldn't help myself. :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> I'm glad I hit at least one favorite. I was seriously worried about this cause compared to cigars I know squat about pipe baccy. I had to rely on the google oracle and faith. Glad you're happy Brother.


Well, you nailed it!

I took the tins upstairs tonight to introduce them to my cellar and looking at the Arcadia I see that it's dated 11/11 - so it's got a year on it already. Awesome!

When I see review after review of 4 stars and 5 stars on the Sillem's and Larry's Blend, with people saying "for fans of Latakia", I can't help but get excited about them. The Christmas Cheer was a great call, I wanted a tin to forget about for a few years and I was planning on buying one after the holidays anyway. Lastly, I've seen quite a few others on this board discussing the Villiger tobaccos and how good they are. I've had a few Villiger cigars but none of their pipey goodness yet, and this blend looks like the perfect one for me to start with.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Well, you nailed it!
> 
> I took the tins upstairs tonight to introduce them to my cellar and looking at the Arcadia I see that it's dated 11/11 - so it's got a year on it already. Awesome!
> 
> When I see review after review of 4 stars and 5 stars on the Sillem's and Larry's Blend, with people saying "for fans of Latakia", I can't help but get excited about them. The Christmas Cheer was a great call, I wanted a tin to forget about for a few years and I was planning on buying one after the holidays anyway. Lastly, I've seen quite a few others on this board discussing the Villiger tobaccos and how good they are. I've had a few Villiger cigars but none of their pipey goodness yet, and this blend looks like the perfect one for me to start with.


I think you'll like that Larry's blend. I have some and it's good stuff!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

In other news: Traffic on I-64 was backed up for miles today as drivers gawked at an unusual sight. A jolly, fat man in a red suit in a sleigh pulled by eight reindeer was making its way up I-64 in Newport News today. When police questioned him he said that his elves had forgotten to load a gift and he was making a late delivery. Newport News police officers escorted Mr. Kringle to Fort Eustis where he was able to make his delivery. Fort Eustis MPs were able to expedite Mr. Kringle's entrance onto the post as none of them wanted to be put on the "naughty" list. Mr. Kringle's sleigh caused quite a sensation as he pulled up to the house to make his delivery. The neighborhood children flocked to see him and he seemed very happy to see them too...if a little tired. Mr. Kringle deeply regrets the tardiness of his delivery and wants to assure everyone that this is HIGHLY unusual. He considered it a matter of personal honor to make the late delivery himself. Unfortnately, the person for whom he was delivering is still deployed. His wife was able to take the delivery and assured Mr. Kringle that there were no hard feelings and her husband was very much looking forward to getting into his gift upon his arrival back from Afghanistan.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, where did that "Pipa" pouch come from; I want it!


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

Mark it's from smoking pipes I loved the packaged so I had to include it!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Okay, where did that "Pipa" pouch come from; I want it!


Pipa Pipe Tobacco Kit - Vanilla Cavendish

tell me how it is... i am kinda like meh on what is in it but still wondering


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

It looks like everyone got awesome stuff from their secret santa's, and not one lump of coal in the whole lot? Congrats all smoke up and enjoy the holidays!

Andrew


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I've really enjoyed going through this thread. Good job puffers!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Really really late, but here it goes:










SO AWESOME!!!!

My SPS did the research, and I can't wait to try ALL of these!!!!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Never heard of Fire Dance. Sounds spicy! lol


----------

